# ( CLOSED ) Mystery bag giveaway, in support of my bridge fund!!



## Katya01 (Jul 5, 2020)

*Hello* fellow crosser! I am hosting a mystery bag giveaway to support the fund of my stone bridge, here are some simple rules to keep everything running smoothly

*CURRENT STATUS:* _ONLINE, leave a comment if you would like to come_

_*Rules + Regulations:*_
- The only _entry fee_ is _some form of igb_ (as stated above, all proceeds are going toward my bridge)
- LEAVE VIA THE AIRPORT PLEASE
- Take 1-2 bags, make sure there is enough for others
- My island is under construction atm so I have closed off shopping at nooks and sables
- The colour of the wrapping paper does not indicate if the items are of higher or lower value
- I ask that you be careful around my flowers 

EVERYTHING WRAPPED IS AN ITEM!
I will let 1-2 people join my island at a time, so please be patient.​


----------



## sunnybear526 (Jul 5, 2020)

I would love to come

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020



sunnybear526 said:


> I would love to come


I can come in like 15


----------



## nikchik (Jul 5, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## Katya01 (Jul 5, 2020)

sunnybear526 said:


> I would love to come
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2020
> 
> ...


I probably will be online in about half an hour


----------



## sunnybear526 (Jul 5, 2020)

Katya01 said:


> I probably will be online in about half an hour


Ok


----------



## milktae (Jul 5, 2020)

May I please come?


----------



## Katya01 (Jul 5, 2020)

milktae said:


> May I please come?


of course! I am just having a few come before you and then will send a code


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 6, 2020)

I'd still be available to come today ^^


----------



## Katya01 (Jul 6, 2020)

FRANS_PLAYER said:


> I'd still be available to come today ^^


Yeah no problem. Give me some time to get sorted and then I can open up for you.


----------



## Katya01 (Jul 6, 2020)

I'll open up for you now

	Post automatically merged: Jul 6, 2020

Bump  I am online now!


----------



## griseldablossom (Jul 6, 2020)

Hiya, could I come please? c:


----------



## sunnybear526 (Jul 6, 2020)

How long will this be open because I can come tomorrow


----------



## Toyanta (Jul 6, 2020)

What is an Igb?


----------



## sunnybear526 (Jul 6, 2020)

Toyanta said:


> What is an Igb?


In game bell


----------



## Toyanta (Jul 6, 2020)

Okay I thought so, may I come by?


----------



## nikkie23 (Jul 6, 2020)

Sounds like fun, may i come?


----------



## Katya01 (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello everyone!! I am so sorry that I haven't been active in this thread! I haven't been receiving ANY notifications from this particular thread. Which is really weird because I was receiving other notifications. In saying this I have about 10-8 ish bags left if anyone is still intrested.


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jul 7, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Katya01 (Jul 7, 2020)

anothermeli101 said:


> May I come?


Yes. I am updating another post then will send a dodo code


----------



## anothermeli101 (Jul 7, 2020)

Katya01 said:


> Yes. I am updating another post then will send a dodo code


thank you!


----------



## sunnybear526 (Jul 7, 2020)

Katya01 said:


> Yes. I am updating another post then will send a dodo code


Can I come


----------



## Katya01 (Jul 7, 2020)

sunnybear526 said:


> Can I come


yes certainly. opening a pm


----------



## Katya01 (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone for participating, the giveaway is now closed. Enjoy your items


----------

